# disfrutar - divertir



## sirdoni

Pourriez-vous m'expliquer svp la différence de significations de ces 2 mots "disfrutar" et "divertir"?
Et pourriez-vous me traduire "Amuse-toi bien" / "Profite bien" ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Vialys

Amuse-toi bien = diviértete
Profite bien = aprovecha bien (el momento).

Disfrutar = jouir
Divertir  =  amuser


----------



## Marlluna

Es cierto lo que te dice Vialys, pero muchas veces decimos "¡que disfrutes!", como sinónimo de "¡que te diviertas!", "¡que te los pases bien!".


----------



## sirdoni

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses...
Peut-on dire "disfruta tu noche" par exemple pour dire "passe une bonne soirée"?
Ou "disfruta tus vacaciones" ou autres...?
Encore merci


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que quedaría mejor si se dijera: 
"¡Disfruta *de *tus vacaciones!; ¡disfruta *de* la noche!; esta primavera disfrutamos *del *clima, etc.
Se disfruta o se goza *de algo.*

Uno/a se divierte solo/a, o *con* compañía, pero NUNCAse divierte *de* algo:
"Ayer me divertí *en *la disco *con* mis amigos".

Pero ambas cosas son placenteras.


----------



## sirdoni

Muchas gracias!!! Me ayude mucho!!!


----------



## tuco87

Nueva pregunta
​
¡Buenas tardes!

Tengo unas dudas en como usar la palabra "disfrutar" en francés.  Por ejemplo quiero decir esto: 

"¡Que disfrutes de tus vacaciones!"

"aquí están los discos que te envié, espero que los disfrutes!"

"¡Disfrútalos!" (Disfrutar de algo o de algunas cosas)

J'ai une idée comment les employer, mais je ne suis pas sûr. Aussi, j'ai déjà vu que le mot "jouir" peut-être utiliser mais parfois il a un contexte sexuel! Quel mot est-ce que je dois utiliser?


----------



## 5hak0

Hola! 

Aqui las traducciones:

Profite de tes vacances !

Voila les disques que je t'envoie, j'espère qu'ils te plairont ! (les temps sont différents en Français)

De una manera general creo que "disfrutalos" se diria "profite-en" ou "profite-en bien"
Pero aconsejaria de nunca utilisar la palabra "jouir", por su fuerte connotacion sexual.

Disculpa por los acento (problema con mi PC) y mala grammaria, soy debutante en espanol, espero que te ayuda.


----------



## esteban

En algunos casos, "disfrutar" también puede traducirse por "savourer" (sobre todo si estamos hablando de comida):

"Disfrutamos el pavo que nos preparó Arturo" 
"Nous avons savouré la dinde que nous a préparée Arturo"
o
"¡Disfruta de este momento!"
"Savoure cet instant !"


----------



## xime08

Nueva pregunta
​ 

Hola. Alguien podria darme sugerencias para decir esta frase en frances
Por qué no permitirle a los pobres divertirse con la musica?

Esta es mi propuesta:     Pourquoi ne pas permettre aux pauvres s´amuser avec la musique ?
Agradesco sugerencias y correcciones....


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

xime08 said:


> Hola. *¿*Alguien podr*í*a darme sugerencias para decir esta frase en franc*é*s*?*
> 
> *¿*Por qué no permitirle a los pobres divertirse con la m*ú*sica?
> 
> Esta es mi propuesta: Pourquoi ne pas permettre aux pauvres  *de *s´amuser avec la musique ?
> 
> Agrade*z*co sugerencias y correcciones....


----------



## Patricia75

NUEVA PREGUNTA
HILOS UNIDOS​ 
Hola!
La palabra disfrutar suele traducirse por jouir de, no sé si aquí sería mejor decir profiter de
Frase:
La ciudad un sitio ideal para disfrutar del teatro, la literatura y el arte.
Sugerencia:
La ville est un emplacement idéal pour jouir de théâtre, de la littérature et l'art.

¡¡¡¡¡¡Gracias!!!!


----------



## camille_2010

Nueva pregunta
​ 

Quiero decir disfruta amigo mio... está bien escrito así? *jouit ami le mien*


----------



## Dentellière

camille_2010 said:


> Quiero decir disfruta amigo mio... está bien escrito así? *jouit ami le mien*




L´impératif 2e. personne :  _jouis_ 
Amigo mio:  _mon ami_

_jouir_:es también "gozar": _jouir de_..."



 Buenas noches


----------



## chamyto

camille_2010 said:


> Quiero decir disfruta amigo mio... está bien escrito así? *jouit ami le mien*


 
No estoy muy puesto en Francés, pero "le mien" no me cuadra de ninguna manera para decir amigo mío .


----------



## Carl25

Hola!

"Jouis, mon ami."  C'est ce que pourrait dire une femme à son copain sur le point d'avoir un orgasme.

Je dirais plutôt:  profites-en mon ami!

Otras respuestas?


----------



## suroeste

Carl25 said:


> Hola!
> 
> "Jouis, mon ami."  C'est ce que pourrait dire une femme à son copain sur le point d'avoir un orgasme.
> 
> Je dirais plutôt:  profites-en mon ami!
> 
> Otras respuestas?


 

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi : profites-en/ profites en bien mon ami!

Saludos


----------



## Paquita

Según contexto: passe un bon moment, mon ami ! (depende si estamos hablando de orgasmo, de vacaciones o de leer un buen libro )


----------



## lavecilla

Bonjour:

Bienvenida, camille.

Deberías darnos el contexto, a fin de ver qué expresión encaja mejor (salvo que sea inconfesable).

_Amuse-toi bien, mon ami! _sería otra opción.

Saludos.


----------

